# Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus



## Leoluca1950 (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo! 

Ich wollte es mal auf Wolfsbarsch von der Brandung bzw. von Buhnen probieren. Und zwar wollte ich spinnen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Ich muss gestehen, dass ich bisher eher an Flüssen geangelt habe. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, man soll eine Meerforellenangel nehmen. Ist die nicht etwas steif?

Grüße, leo


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Läuft |rolleyes
http://www.fischundfang.de/Wo-faengt-man/Top-Gewaesser-Deutschland/Norderney


----------



## NR.9 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Ich kann ja mal meine Erfahrungen mit den Wölfen schildern... 
Letztes Jahr eine Woche Borkum Urlaub gemacht - Jeden Morgen und Jeden Abend auf sämtlichen Buhnen gestanden und tausende Würfe gemacht - NICHT EIN BISS ! 
NIE WIEDER NORDSEE !!!

Gerät ist selbes was man auf Mefo und Dorsch nutzt.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Hi!
Ich unterscheide 2 Angelmethoden, oder besser gesagt Situationen; zum Einen Die Felsküste (oder jegliche Wasserbauwerke - Stellen mit tiefem Wasser in direkter Wurfweite), zum Anderen den Strand.
Am Strand zählt Wurfweite - alles Andere ist für mich dem untergeordnet.
Also verwende ich eine 3lbs Karpfenrute mit schneller Aktion, 0,15er Fireline mit 3m weicher Vorschnur und schwere Spiros mit Raglous.
Nicht ganz einfach im Drill, bei dem weichen Maul des Barsches, aber es bringt mir viel mehr Bisse.. .
Petri


----------



## Stefan660 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Moin,
also in NL nehmen die Kollegen 30-80g Ruten in 3-3,30m länge zum spinnen. Halte ich für übertrieben. Haben einen schönen WB (57cm) mit einer 20-50g WG Rute gefangen, war vollkommen ausreichend. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wenn mal ein 70+ WB beisst wie es dann ausschaut...

Ansonsten normale Brandungsruten mit 200-250 WG und Wattwurm am Vorfach. Dann mit Krallenblei von 150-190g und raus in die Brandung. Muscheln sollen auch gehen.


----------



## Leoluca1950 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Vielen Dank! Das klingt ja ganz gut. Eine Brandungsrute habe ich. 

Hat jemand von Euch eine Empfehlung für eine günstige Teleskoprute um auf Wolfsbarsch zu spinnen? Wollte es mal mit Wobblern versuchen.


----------



## Leoluca1950 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Ich hatte mir jetzt mal diese Angeln rausgesucht: 
Cormoran - Topfish Tele 80 Pike 5tlg. 40-80g 3.00m
DAM Steelpower Lite Tele Boat 3 m 60 - 150g
Sänger Pro-T Black Tele Big Fish 50 - 150g 330cm
Shimano Alivio EX - Angelrute 420cm 0 - 170g
Ich habe -wie gesagt- noch nie von der Brandung aus geangelt und bin gespannt.


----------



## Stefan660 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Hier ist ein interessantes Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSrBioIk_yY


----------



## Leoluca1950 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Hallo noch mal, 
Sagt einem die Dam Effzett 2,75 25-80 Gr etwas? Die sieht eigentlich ganz tauglich aus. 
Grüße Leo


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Hi! Kaufe dir ne DAM Nanoflex 10-30gr - die ist wirklich gut brauchbar.
Für weite Würfe wohl besser die 3m Variante.. .
Petri


----------



## Leoluca1950 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Hallo,

Vielen Dank! Bei dieser ist nur die Transportlänge das Problem.

Deswegen bin ich über die Effzett gestolpert. Habe auch noch folgende gefunden: 
DAM Shadow Spin 25-75g 330
Die klingt doch auch ganz gut, oder?

Grüße, Leo


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Tja - wie es klingt weiß ich nicht - aber Teleruten über 270cm sind fast immer zu dick, zu schwabbelig und zu schwer.
Grundsätzlich bin ich ein großer Freund von Teleruten, aber die haben halt auch ihre Grenzen. Teleruten können die bei DAM aber ziehmlich gut.. .
Fliegst Du denn? 2-3 Steckruten kann man doch selbs auf dem Motorrad noch gut transportieren.
Wenn es unbeding Tele sein muß, würde ich eine Karpfenrute in 360cm mit Spiro und Ralou empfehlen - wie gesagt; extrem fängig... .
Und da gibt es auch sehr gute und günstige Sachen.
Petri


----------



## Leoluca1950 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Hallo noch einmal,

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habt, empfehlt ihr auf jeden Fall mehr als drei Meter?

Ansonsten käme für mich auch die cormoran black bull pcc jet spin 2,70 m in Betracht. Die hatte ich heute mal in der Hand und hat einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht.

Grüße Leo


----------



## Leoluca1950 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Vielen Dank wegen deines Tipps mit der Karpfenrute. Da ich allerdings fliege bin ich tatsächlich auf kurze Sachen angewiesen :-/


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Hi!
Also mein persöhnliches Gerät ist für diesen Fall ne Shimano STS in 3Lbs.
Habe ich bei Nordfishing 77 mal 2 für je 77€ gekauft.
Sehr brauchbar für diesen Zweck.
Man muß da wissen was man haben will; lange Ruten am Sandatrand - kurze überall da wo die Wurfweite nicht so entscheident ist.

Da ist die STS im Einsatz...mit einem sehr speziellen Spiro und Raglou

PS: Mit Karpfenrute meinte ich eigentlich eine Telerute - die gibt es in erstaunlich guter Qualität.. .


----------



## Leoluca1950 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Da ich ja vom Watt bzw. von den Buhnen angeln möchte, wie lange sollte deiner Meinung die Rute sein?


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Hi!
Im Watt auf Wölfe? In den Prielen tuts auch ne Kurze - von den Buhnen sowieso.. .
Petri


----------



## Leoluca1950 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

Hallo und vielen Danke!

Habe mich jetzt entschieden. Ich habe allerdings noch eine Frage: Welche Eigenschaften sollten denn die Rolle zum Spinnenfischen haben? 

Grüße, Leo


----------



## DxcDxrsch (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*

ich empfehle dir die shimano BeastMaster CX S.T.C. Spinning 3,00m in 14-40gr oder eben 20-50gr wenns ein bisschen steifer sein soll... sind beides reise ruten zum stecken mit einem packmaß von 65cm.. shimano liefert dabei noch ein super transportrohr.. ich hab beide zum blinkern auf dorsch... und bin absolut zufrieden... bei der rolle bin ich bei der stradic hängen geblieben, einfach zum verlieben!


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wolfbarsch von der Brandung aus*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> ich empfehle dir die shimano BeastMaster CX S.T.C. Spinning 3,00m in 14-40gr oder eben 20-50gr wenns ein bisschen steifer sein soll... sind beides reise ruten zum stecken mit einem packmaß von 65cm.. shimano liefert dabei noch ein super transportrohr.. ich hab beide zum blinkern auf dorsch... und bin absolut zufrieden... bei der rolle bin ich bei der stradic hängen geblieben, einfach zum verlieben!




Das ist auch eine wirklich schöne Kombo...:m


----------

